# How short do you cut nails on dogs?



## dayton&davan07 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well Dayton's nails are long long long. Normally the vet will cut them for me but he started charging and I will be honest I would like to learn. Any suggestions out there? I cut the pup's nails with my nail clipper and I just barely trim them but Dayton seriously needs them trimmed.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

First off your vet should be able to show you how to cut the nails free of charge. I don't think I know any that wouldn't. If the dog is standing on a hard floor the nails should not touch the floor. If you hear clicking as they walk on a hard floor they need a little trim. You really need to get a trimmer specially made for dogs. I like the the Millers Forge type. I usually just grind the nails down with a Dremel but again, you MUST have a vet or groomer show you how to do that. It is easy, just not easily explained. Better to have someone that knows show you how.


----------



## dayton&davan07 (Dec 28, 2007)

I went to Tractor Supply and the lady helped me pick some out that isn't a problem anymore. The vet always did it while I wasn't there, I usually drop the boys off and they have like a doggie daycare thing so they play all day while mommy is at work. I see the whites, then see some red on his nails stop before I get to red right? I don't want to make him bleed. but you do here him comin clippity clop all around the house.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Definitely stop before the red. That is the quick and it will bleed. Usually the nail kind of hooks over that is where you cut. Right in front of the hook. Does that make sense? Also just take the end if you are not sure. If you cut to deep it will bleed and your dog may become afraid of having her nails cut. That is a pain when the dog is afraid of having feet touched. You need to avoid that at all cost.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

One more thing before you get started, invest in a product called kwik-stop or a similar product, just in case you cut into the quick. It helps clot the blood. You can also use flour or a wet tea bag in a pinch.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

or an ice cube.


----------



## dayton&davan07 (Dec 28, 2007)

ok, i am gonna try it later tonight when he calms down, currently runnng the house at full speed  Silly silly boys.

I finally coaxed him into letting me touch him after dinner tonight, I didn't cut much off because I was so scared of hurting him but I had tea bags soaked and ready to go and had some flour in a bowl. lol He is a million times better, I can't even hear him sneek up behind me now, he is back to stealth mode which I am thinking is more dangerous to me then him. I have tripped twice now.  I might wait about another week and see if the quick goes down a little. I think they got a little over grown so my vet suggested trimming a little at a time. Yahhhhhh! I did it.


----------



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Sounds like you did a great job. I have heard that if you keep them trimmed the quick doesn't go out as far on the nail. My dogs nails are dark so it isn't easy to tell where the quick is located, but if I snip it, usually only one nail will i hit the quick, but last time I got all nails without any bleeding, thank goodness for my dog.


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

When I first started working in a grooming salon, nails trims really stressed me out because I was just terrified I would quick a nail. But with time and repetition, I got over that fear pretty quickly, and it got the hang of it, as well as the best way to hold the paw and dog. If your dogs have long nails, I'd recommend "tipping" them weekly to get the quick to recede further back into the nail. Just remember - if you do cut into the quick, it's not the end of the earth! It's a bit uncomfortable for them, but it's brief. I've had dogs not even realize when I've cut them a bit too short and just sort of look at me like, "...wha...?" and other dogs who pitch a complete FIT at even the SIGHT of a nail clipper. All dogs are different. Sounds like you've got it under control!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Good Job, See, We knew you could do it! lol


----------



## dayton&davan07 (Dec 28, 2007)

yah for me, Dayton doesn't scratch the heck out of us anymore and I can see alittle bit of the whites again. I think I will take your advice and make it like a sunday night ritual for awhile just so he isn't uncomfortable about it. Davin could care less, got him done in 2 minutes flat but he has puppy nails and I can see the quick real clear with him. Thanks alot guys. I love positive feedback.


----------



## porshiana (Feb 20, 2008)

It is difficult to get your dogs nails back where they belong once they have overgrown. We have 6 poodles and a peke, and breed poodles as well. If the vein has grown out in the nail, you may need to bleed him. This means cutting the nail back until it bleeds to make the vein move back. Personally, I cut our dogs nails, however, once or twice I had let them overgrow (shame on me) and had to have them bled. I have bled a couple of dogs for friends, and my boyfriend David is a groomer and bleeds dogs when necessary, but we won't bleed our own, simply because I don't want them afraid of us clipping them.

Without experience, I would take my dogs to a groomer or vet if the nails need to be clipped back. When I have had to bleed dogs, I do it 1-3 nails at a time, and wait a couple days before I do more. Two of our girls we have had since they were puppies, and I have always kept their nails cut really short, and they have never bled but maybe a tiny drop now and then. I found a certain part in the curve of the nail that is easy to find again, and keep them cut there. 

Do not be afraid if you get a drop of blood from a nail. It is normal for 1-2 nails to bleed a tiny bit when you clip the nails. The dog will be fine. I tend to think from their reactions that this feels to them much like we would feel if we got a splinter under our nail, it hurts, but it won't kill them. The pain I have seen dogs in from nails growing too long is much much worse.


----------



## dayton&davan07 (Dec 28, 2007)

The problem is Dayton's nails grown like super human time. They are grown out every 2 weeks I would say. But the vet charges 25 bucks now I paid that for the clippers. I think from now on, I will do the nails and bathing, but as far as all the other maintence I will leave it to the pros!


----------



## Libertie (Feb 21, 2008)

There's nothing like starting early in life to make this task so much more pleasant!  My three older dogs did not start out with the dremel; clipping nails was okay but I knew I could do better. Then I discovered grinding and got a dremel The three older ones do not like it, but they put up with it because I said so. When I had my litter I progressed the puppies from human nail clippers to the dremel when their nails became too hard to snip, at about four weeks old. The girl I kept is a DREAM to manicure! What a pleasure it is to be able to sit on the couch with her in the crook of my arm and holding her RELAXED paw in hand and do all nails without a blink. I can do her on the table just as easily. I will ALWAYS now start dremelling from day one!!  She also has the best feet in the house and I pride myself on being able to keep her nails the perfect length. YES! I'll have to take a close up of one of her feet at some point and share teehee!

Before I got off on that tangent about my girl's perfect feet (grin), I should have added that the nice thing about dremelling is how you can gradually shape the nail and you can get as close as possible to the quick without harming it. Now, credo: you CAN harm it if you go too far, and the drum DOES get hot, so it is best to go from nail to nail and back again so as not to cause pain, but with a relaxed specimen it is the nicest, easiest experience. But again, start early!


----------



## porshiana (Feb 20, 2008)

My boyfriend David who is a groomer has a dremel that he uses for smoothing the nails after he cuts them at work. I have tried the dremel and personally I don't like it. Not that it does a bad job, just that none of my dogs really like getting their nails done, and dremels take longer than one smooth snip. After a few minutes with the dremel, they get restless.

However, that is just my personal preference. Dremels are obviously important in nail care as all of the groomers he knows own one. With either the dremel or the clippers, I think one important thing, especially for dark nailed dogs, is finding a safe place to cut/file down to on the nail, and kind of memorizing where on the curve of the nail it is at. If you keep cutting to the same spot, the vein won't overgrow.

Libertie, you are very fortunate to have a dog that is willing to be so cooperative during nail grooming, and it is a testament to your love, time, patience and consideration for your baby


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I use both a clipper and a dremel. My dogs are only out on grass except for their daily walks, but that is often on foothill trails with soft ground. So it seems their nails grow at the speed of light and we have to listen to them on the hardwood floors.

So first I use the clippers to clip the tips of any black nails and get as close as possible on the clear nails. Then I dremel the black nails until I see the nail bed (also there is a nerve ending that comes out about 1mm past the quick and most dogs are pretty good about letting you know when you get to that point) and I also shape the clear nails.

Even if you nick a quick with the dremel, if you are going slow enough you will see it as soon as it just oozes a tiny smear of blood and can take care of it with styptic. My dremel type tool also gets pretty hot so use a "swipe" method shown to me by a groomer, you swipe across the nail instead of leaving the sanding drum continuously on the nail. Also changing to a 60 grit band makes it go faster.


----------



## sakeshotz (Feb 11, 2008)

I got through 3 paws and on my last paw I cut into the quick and it bled. I was probably more terrified than he was. I don't like the sight of blood especially on my carpet. The dog appears fine but dang that was scary. I might have to wait a little before I have the courage to finish up that last paw.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

When trimmed to a 'proper' length, your dog's nails should ideally be an 1\8th inch off the ground; this enables the dog to walk, and run without damaging his toes, and stretching the tendons\ligaments in his feet. Too long of nails can make for a flat footed pooch, or one that just has a really hard time getting around...imagine walking around with your toenails seriously overgrown and you hit the ground with them first...OUCH!!!


----------

